# "The Following"



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Has anyone been watching "The Following" on Fox TV? It's now it it's 2nd season, and I was wondering what everybody's thoughts were on the show?

The show itself is getting better, and the plot just gets more complicated as each episode is shown. If Ryan Hardy, (Kevin Bacon's character) thought he just had to deal with Joe Carroll (James Purefoy) as the lone killer with all his followers, well it just got a little more interesting with the added appearance of a new person of Lily Gray (played by Connie Nielson). Who now appears to take on the somewhat same personna at least in her son's in the new season.

If you haven't watched this show, I encourage you to start. It shows on Monday nights on Fox at 9pm. Check you local time zones and channels for listings. And to get caught up in case you missed the first season, go to Fox.com to see last years and get caught up to this years 2nd season.

My own thoughts are that this show is strange and very addictive! 
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Did anyone watch this past Monday's show....I must say that this show is really beginning to show some teeth! There are twist and turns and plots and side plots going on during the whole hour. It's got so much going on that they should have made each show a 2 hour one just to get everything in and so we can absorb it all!

It really leaves you wanting more! Next Monday's show is going to be even better, and that's what's great about it. Each episode just gets better and better. Even with previews you don't really get the full spectrum of whats ahead as the viewer!

I encourage all of you to watch and judge for yourself, it will be worth every minute of your time! 
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*What a show tonight!!!! I tell ya, there was people dying left and right and what an interesting twister at tonight's ending! For those of you who missed it, I won't spoil the ending for you, but you will be really surprised at what you find out at the very end of the episode. I know that Joe Carrol will be if he finds out, but I think Kevin Bacon's character (Ryan) will be even more surprised ( or maybe really pissed off) if and when he finds out.

Not going to say no more.....you'll just have to watch it on Fox.com if you didn't see it tonight, to find out!
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*This last couple of weeks has been intense! Last nights show, well I didn't really know how Ryan (Kevin Bacon's Character) would react after seeing Joe Carrol's wife not dead after all. There is one thing that puzzles me though, is that it always seems that the FBI (on this program) always is one or two steps behind and never seems to catch up or get ahead of the game. I guess it's a cat and mouse thing.

You would think that the writers would allow them to once in a while be able to jump ahead and outsmart them. Plus the other thing is that just when they seem to have someone in custody to ask questions, they always find a way to get killed. Starting to see some sort of an "MO" pattern here!*_


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I started watching this after watching 'The Killing' on Netflix which was great as well. My wife and I are just an episode behind to be all caught up. We both enjoyed season 1 more so far but the series is still appealing. Now if they could just kill off Emma already!:xbones::xbones::xbones::xbones:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Jack Mac said:


> I started watching this after watching 'The Killing' on Netflix which was great as well. My wife and I are just an episode behind to be all caught up. We both enjoyed season 1 more so far but the series is still appealing. Now if they could just kill off Emma already!:xbones::xbones::xbones::xbones:


_*You know....I don't know what it is about Emma, but I've never liked her character from the get go! I have a feeling that sometime down the road, she is going to get hers and I think Joe Carrol is going to be the one who takes her down.*_


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I actually would like to see Mandy take her out and proving who the real [email protected] is!  She seems to have a more cerebral dark side to her then Emma.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*You know, this show keeps getting better and better with every episode! With only 3 episodes left for the season, I'm kind of wondering how they are going to leave it? The only problem I'm going to hate is that I will have to wait till next January 2015 to see the next season. That's a long time, to wait to find out what cliff hanger they are going to leave us with.

Now that Ryan has found the compound where Joe Carol is, will he get discovered, or will Joe get killed, and a new leader takes over? I just know that I won't miss any of the next shows, and I hope that those who are watching this, won't either. 
*_


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Jack Mac said:


> I actually would like to see Mandy take her out and proving who the real [email protected] is!  She seems to have a more cerebral dark side to her then Emma.


I guess the whole Mandy plot is a no go now! Why,... why couldn't it have been Emma!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Jack Mac said:


> I guess the whole Mandy plot is a no go now! Why,... why couldn't it have been Emma!


_*I think he has something else in store for Emma! In fact we saw something on this last episode when he confronted Emma about Mandy. In which Emma made a comment about her, and Joe looked at Emma and said, "She was mine!".

And you saw Emma cower back and bow her head and said nothing, I think he got his point across to her. Which she understood right away!
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*As we are winding down to the last couple of episodes for this season, things are really starting to get exciting! As we saw Mandy say her goodbyes to Joe, last week, we see that she has joined everyone else that appears for a short time, as in dead!

Ryan of course has gotten closer to Joe as he followed some of the gang to the compound and confronted Joe at the camp after giving himself away to his location. Joe's formally dead wife Claire didn't listen to anyone, where she thinks she alone can kill Joe, but I don't know how that really is going to end up with only two shows left.

And what of Joe having to leave the compound with the FBI on his tale, he's leaving out the back end as they come in the front. As usual they are about two steps behind.

Also with Lily Gray getting shot 3 times in the chest, I guess we will see what happens next week on the show. Will she make it or not and what will happen to agent Mike Weston? Will they just sweep this shooting under the rug, because of Lily having his father killed?

I tell ya, things are shaping up to a real cliff hanger with the next two shows! If you're not watching this show, you should start cause it's already in it's second season, and you can go to Fox.com to get caught up on whats happening.

The only problem I always have is waiting for the next season to start when this one ends. Kind of like waiting for Sleepy Hollow, this fall!

*_


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*For those of you who watch "The Following" last nights episode was a eye opener, sit on the edge of your seat kind of show.

*Finally Emma got what she's been wanting for quite a while. 
*Claire won't listen to reason and now is herself back in danger. 
*The gunshot heard at the end of the show as it went to black.
*The pastor sacrificing himself to save his son. 
*Things are unraveling so fast to the shows last episode of the season.

I'm wondering if they are going to wrap it up and not have another season? I haven't heard of a third season coming, does anyone else know it there is going to be a Season 3? I guess we will find out next week. Will Joe Carrol live or die? 
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Tonight is the season finale, and with hearing that gunshot at the end when the scene when to black from last weeks show, I'm telling ya....I can't wait! *_


----------



## aaronnz (May 31, 2014)

I am a major fan of Kevin Bacon. He is an awesome actor. I have seen this show but it wasn't from the start so it got confusing. Another show to add to my list of things to watch...


----------

